# Crappy Cellphones.



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I feel like the last person on earth who doesn't have some kind of iSomething, or blackberry, or whatever you kids have these days.

Anyone else just have a regular old cellphone with no internet or special ability to receive/send photos? 

I don't even have but two games on this shit.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I've had the same flip phone since 2006 or so. There's no way I can justify paying $90 a month or whatever for a smartphone.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Proteus said:


> I've had the same flip phone since 2006 or so. There's no way I can justify paying $90 a month or whatever for a smartphone.


I can't justify it neither.










I like saving money, and being able to see my keys.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I had a blackberry a few years ago. I hardy used any of the applications, such a waste of money. Once my contract was up i bought a plain jane cell phone. Not many added features, just enough to do what i need to do. I can't justify paying over 100$ a mt for something i don't use other than for the primary purpose in the first place, talking and texting when i need to. My friends laugh when they see me pulling out my phone. They tell me i'm living back in the stone ages. I can pay or buy extra things that are more valuable to me with the money i save.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I can one-up you. As of right now, I don't even use a cell phone.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> I can one-up you. As of right now, I don't even use a cell phone.


I admire those who live free of clingy technology. I'm too paranoid. "What if my car runs out of gas, what if my parachute doesn't open, .. then I will need to call for halp or die! D: "


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I've been using a piece of shit phone for quite a for years now, just been bought a semi-nice phone with a camera -ooh!!! And its switched off collecting dust.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a brick with a signal. I can't play games, download music, go on Facebook, or google. But then again, I don't use my phone much, except to occasionally text. While I do enjoy the perks of technology, I want to be disconnected in some ways too. I still highly value walking out of my house to take a nature walk with no distractions from people. It's nice to not be incessantly bothered by the ringing of my phone (I always keep it on silent) or to text while around others. When I'm with people, I will focus on them, but when I want to be alone, I separate myself from technology and go back to simpler things.


----------



## Brighter.Tomorrow (Apr 30, 2012)

My first two phones were simple phones. Right now I use a Blackberry Curve 3G though. I like basic phones for how strong they are. My first phone was an LG AX275. It went through 4users, and with me alone, was dropped in vodka, water, ocean water, dropped out of a car, thrown many times and more. And it only had minor scratches. But I can't have a 'dumb' phone right now. I'm to busy almost all the time, to not be able to constantly have access to email, calendar app, and web browsing.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got an Env3, which has a nice keyboard for texting. It _can_ access the Internet, but I didn't purchase the necessary plan to do so. It's the only phone I've ever owned and I'll probably keep it until it stops working. I really can't see spending the money for a smartphone plan.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have a cell phone. When I did have one a long time ago it was one of those brick ones.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

^^My first reaction.










^^My second reaction










^^My third reaction


What is with you people!? Get with the times!


----------



## Alediran (Aug 31, 2011)

I have the need for a smartphone, my INFP live-in-the-clouds brain would not remember when a piece of code is due to delivery, it has saved my job on more than once. It also allows me to have quick access to all the information shared by my reenactment group.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

My brick runs with 15 bucks over 5 to 6 months on average.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Miss Scarlet said:


> What is with you people!? Get with the times!


I am with the times. They just happen to be different times.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> I am with the times. They just happen to be different times.


That's just an excuse and you know it!


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Once you get a smartphone, that you assume you wont need, you will never go back. Plain and simple. PerC at the tip of your fingers. 24 hours a day anywhere in the world. Now run out now and buy a smartphone. All us cool kids are waiting.


----------



## skylit (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't need a smartphone
I already spend too much time on the internet without having it in my pocket. 

My contract is up and i can get a new phone. I can not find one i like. i've checked every provider.
Flip phones have actually regressed in tech since i got mine two years ago.
Looks like I'll keep using my old phone. 
I'm thinking about buying a backup of the same one for when mine inevitably breaks.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

I have an old Nokia phone that is 6 years old. The battery lasts for about 2 weeks, and it charges in 20 minutes.

Who's the technologically impaired one now?


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a cheap LG Android phone (seen them as low as $50, network locked), it works fine and I have no desire to get anything "better" more expensive. Oh and I have a $1/month plan, pay as you go with calls (which are very cheap).

There are a few useful apps (GPS logging of bicycle trips is nice), but most smart phone apps still are a bit of a gimmick.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Peripheral said:


> Maybe people want to avoid things like this?
> The NSA Is Building the Country's Biggest Spy Center (Watch What You Say) | Threat Level | Wired.com


Lol--anyone wanting to avoid things like that need to just NEVER TOUCH ANY COMPUTER EVER.

It's sad, but in 2012--everyone is watching you. 

Irrelevant to the amazing benefits of smartphones to the user, though! Considering people are following your information smartphone or not if you at least just use the internet.

See--with a smartphone, I can show that article to anyone I want that is expressing a dumb contradictory opinion. Anywhere that I happen to be. 

Super beneficial. UPGRADE people!


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Kevinaswell said:


> Lol--anyone wanting to avoid things like that need to just NEVER TOUCH ANY COMPUTER EVER.
> 
> It's sad, but in 2012--everyone is watching you.


I know. Bitches got their claws in me. I need the internet.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I got like one of them flip phones, its some sort of old nokia. It used to be my fathers and though I kind of wish I still had a touch phone im not really bitter or in any rush for a new phone.
It's not too important to me, I dont call people at all really and I only text people sometimes.
Its good for communicating and organising things when im out and about with others.
Other than that it's useless.


----------



## orangemallow (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm using a black and white Nokia. I charge once a week.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I would get one if the phone plans in Canada weren't so outrageous. I'm not shelling out 70-something dollars per month (that's a "good" plan) when I'm unemployed and in university. I don't need one THAT bad. I'll settle for my little square phone with a screen so tiny and a camera that is so low quality that it isn't worth using.

I'm still pissed that I have to pay eight dollars per month for caller ID. What the hell?


----------



## powuhaus (May 30, 2012)

Have a Nokia 1680...
Fucking great phone. Takes photos, shoots videos, calls, texts, internet, good games.

What more could you want?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a Nokia 3310 for bad situations.


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

To hell with smartphones. All I want from a cellphone is that I can text and call with it, plus long battery life.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

I still have a Tracphone. I intend to keep it until my minutes run out - 7 months or so- and then upgrade to something better. The only reason is that sometimes I can't hear, sometimes the call won't go through, and I need a better job so I need to be able to speak and hear better the employers who might want to call me in for an interview. Other than that, I have no use for a better phone.

I know I can't afford most of these really great smartphones.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine's one of the cheap ten dollar ones that I put prepaid minutes on. No camera, no nothin'. Love it.


----------

